# to be confused with



## Gyurka

Helló!

A szituáció a következő: A csapat tulaja, Dr. Buss és az edző, Phil Jackson azt vitatják, hogyan javíthatnának a csapaton, milyen lépéseket lehetne tenni, kit kéne leigazolni.

A mondat, amit nem értek:

"Dr. Buss will never be confused with Dallas owner Mark Cuban - Jerry maintains a low profile, thank goodness - but he cares deeply about the franchise he purchuased from Jack Kent Cooke in 1979."

Íme a magyar szövegkörnyezet. És a régi fordításom, amin visszaolvasva megakadt a szemem, éselbizonytalanodtam. Szerintetek jó ez így?

"Megbeszéltünk, hogyan tudnánk sürgősen frissíteni a keretet, hogyan javíthatnánk ki a legnagyobb hiányosságainkat, melyek a Spurs elleni hat meccs során nyilvánvalóvá váltak: szükségünk lenne egy erőcsatárra, aki a körtében is dominál, valamint egy védekezésre is hajlandó hátvédre, aki képes megfogni a San Antonio gyorslábú irányítóját, Tony Parkert, a sacramentói Mike Bibbyt és a többi rettenthetetlen játékmestert.
Dr. Buss-t nem szabad összetéveszteni Mark Cubannel, a Dallas tulajdonosával – Jerry, hála Istennek, a visszafogottabb típusú emberek közé tartozik – de odaadóan foglalkozik klubjával, amit Jack Kent Cooke-tól vásárolt még 1979-ben. „Szerintem Gary Paytont kéne megszerezni – mondta. ...."


Köszi a segítséget!


----------



## Zsuzsu

Szia!

Nem teljesen világos, hogy melyik részlete a szövegnek a problémás. Ha a "will never be confused" a kérdés, akkor a válaszom az, hogy azt jelenti "soha nem fogják összekeverni/összetéveszteni". (A "nem szabad" nincs benne az angol mondatban.)


----------



## Zsanna

Szerintem tényleg nem lehet biztosat mondani, főként amiatt, hogy még a plusz szövegkörnyezetből sem derül ki, hogy miért van angolul úgy, ahogy. 

Ez a Mark Cuban "jobb" vagy "rosszabb" Dr. Buss-nál? Hogy mutatták be őket korábban? (Sarkos esetben még olyan is lehet, hogy olyasmire akar utalni, amit úgy lehetne fordítani, hogy_ X a poros nyomába sem léphet Y-nak..._)

Vagy azt akarja-e pusztán csak érzékeltetni a szerző, hogy csupán más stílusú emberekről van szó? (Amit Zsuzsu fordítása is kifejez.)

És irodalmi fordításról van szó vagy vmi dokumentum-féle ez?

És te milyen alapon választottad a te verziódat?


----------



## Gyurka

Valószínűnek tartom, hogy nem jelent többet ennél:

"Dr. Buss-t nem lehet összetéveszteni Mark Cubannel, a Dallas tulajdonosával – Jerry, hála Istennek, a visszafogottabb típusú emberek közé tartozik – ám odaadóan foglalkozik klubjával, amit Jack Kent Cooke-tól vásárolt még 1979-ben."

Cubanről és Dr. Buss-ról nem ír korábban. Buss később többször feltűnik, de ezen a részen szerintem a szerző az olvasó alaptudására hagyatkozik. Aki jobban ismeri az NBA-t, tudja Cubanről, hogy nagyon heves természet, többször berohangált már a pályára, stb. Magyarul olyanokat tesz és mond néha, ami nem megszokott egy tulajdonostól. Ám vitathatatlan, hogy a csapatával odaadóan foglalkozik - ahogy Jerry Buss is, mint megtudjuk.

És hogy irodalmi-e? Nem szépirodalom az biztos, hiszen "mindössze" a valóságot meséli el, egy kosárszezon történetét, ahogy ő élte meg. De művelt ember a szerző, és ahogy tapasztaltam, szívesen visz a szövegbe nem mindennapi szófordulatokat.


----------



## Zsanna

Értem. Akkor jó így a "lehet"-tel. 

Javaslat: talán egy kicsit természetesebben hangzana olyasmi, hogy " Dr. B-t össze sem lehetne téveszteni MC-vel... bár épp annyira (odaadóan) törődik (-> jobb, mint a _foglalkozik_) a klubjával...


----------



## Gyurka

Milyen igaz! 
Tényleg magyartalan volt az én megoldásom. Köszi!


----------



## Zsanna

Nem volt az magyartalan... 
Megnéztem az eredetit és az _odaadóan_ (ami nagyon jó volt, csak a _törődik_hez nehezen passzol) mégiscsak kellene... 
Esetleg a (_nagyon a_) _szívén viseli a klubja sorsát_ jobb lenne? (Bár sokkal hosszabb, mint illene. Lehet, hogy mégiscsak hagyni kéne azt a _foglalkozik_ot, ha már olyan jól passzolt a határozószóhoz?)


----------



## Gyurka

Igen, talán igen...

Most így áll a fordításomban:
Dr. Busst össze sem lehetetne téveszteni Mark Cubannel, a Dallas tulajdonosával – Jerry, hála Istennek, a visszafogottabb típusú emberek közé tartozik – bár épp olyan odaadóan foglalkozik a klubjával, amit Jack Kent Cooke-tól vásárolt még 1979-ben.


----------



## Zsanna

Rájöttem, hogy mi nem tetszik még a mondatban: a vége. 
(Az egész mondat annyira nem magyaros logikájú, hogy rettentő. Az egész hangsúlya állandóan eltolódik és a végén már nem világos, hogy a különböző információk sorolásán kívül mi is a fő közölnivalója.) 

Nem tudom, hogy csak az én fülemnek hangzik-e jobban úgy, hogy ... _amit még 1979-ben vásárolt meg Jack Kent Cooke-tól_.


----------



## Gyurka

Nem csak a tiédnek 
Köszi az észrevételt!

Annyi mindent közöl a mondat, hogy ezért is fejezhettem be így, magyartalanul anno. Nem beszélve róla, hogy nem is volt tiszta, hirtelen hogy jön ide a mondat.

Sokkal jobb lett ettől a kis szórendcserétől, köszi!


----------



## Zsuzsu

sziasztok!

Megint beleszólok egy kicsit, most hogy végre kaptunk egy kicsit több információt. Nekem az "össze sem lehetne téveszteni" nem tetszik. Ha ezt olvasom erre gondolok: "Mert még mit nem lehetne csinálni vele?" 
Valahogy nekem az sem stimmel, hogy "épp olyan odaadóan törődik stb." 1. Az "éppolyan" nincs benne az eredetiben 2. "odaadóan": nekem erről a szóról nem feltétlenül egy kosárlabda-klubtulajdonos jut eszembe. Inkább egy óvónő, aki odaadóan foglalkozik a gyerekekkel
Esetleg: "Bár Dr. Buss nem egy Mark Cuban...... azért mégis (valamit csinál)" csak valahogy még bele kéne csempészni, hogy Mark a Dallas tulajdonosa.
A "valamit csinál"-ra (azaz az "odaadóan törődik"-re) egyelőre nincs más megoldásom.


----------



## Zsanna

Zsuzsu said:


> Megint beleszólok egy kicsit, most hogy végre kaptunk egy kicsit több információt.


Nagyon jól teszed! Minél többen nézzük, annál többet láthatunk meg és segíthetünk.



Zsuzsu said:


> Nekem az "össze sem lehetne téveszteni" nem tetszik. Ha ezt olvasom erre gondolok: "Mert még mit nem lehetne csinálni vele?"


Ez érdekes, nem gondoltam volna ilyesmire. Nekem tisztán azt jelzi, hogy a két személy határozottan különbözik egymástól.



Zsuzsu said:


> Valahogy nekem az sem stimmel, hogy "épp olyan odaadóan törődik stb." 1. Az "éppolyan" nincs benne az eredetiben 2. "odaadóan": nekem erről a szóról nem feltétlenül egy kosárlabda-klubtulajdonos jut eszembe. Inkább egy óvónő, aki odaadóan foglalkozik a gyerekekkel


Igen, az _odaadóan törődik_ nekem sem tetszett így együtt és Gyurka sem így írta a legutóbbi verzióban. (Egyébként még az is lehet, hogy egy edző ugyanúgy tudja "totojgatni" a játékosait, ha arra van szükség..., de ezt Gyurka remélhetőleg tudja.)
Az _éppolyan_ tényleg nincs benne, de szerintem jobb vele, mint nélküle, mert a magyarban nagyobb szükség van a dolgok összekapcsolására, mint az angolban, főleg egy ilyen mondatban, ami rettentő szárazan pakolja az információkat - egyiket a másik után.



Zsuzsu said:


> Esetleg: "Bár Dr. Buss nem egy Mark Cuban...


Ez nagyon jó lenne szerintem, ha a "can't be confused with" olyasmit akarna kifejezni, hogy Dr. B. nem olyan jó edző, mint MC. (Én is erre tippeltem az elején.) 
De úgy vettem ki Gyurka válaszából, mintha nem erről lenne szó...


----------



## Csaba

Szándékosan sem lehetne összetéveszteni?


----------



## Gyurka

Zsana, szinte mindenben egyet értünk: 
Annyival kell hogy kiegészítselek, hogy Mark Cuban és Dr. Buss tulajdonosok, nem edzők.
Azt viszont nem értem, Zsuzsu, hogy szerinted egy kosárlabdacsapattal miért ne lehetne odaadóan foglalkozni. Ha egy tulajdonos nem csak az üzlettel foglalkozik, hanem személyes kapcsolatot épít ki esetleg a játékosokkal és az edzői stábbal is, az szerinted akkor mi?
"Dr. Buss nem egy Mark Cuban." Hogy lehetne ezt folytatni? "Bár Dr. Buss nem egy Mark Cuban - Jerry, a Dallas tulajdonosával ellentétben, hál' Istennek a visszafogottabb típusú emberek közé tartozik – de épp olyan odaadóan foglalkozik a klubjával, amit még 1979-ben vásárolt meg Jack Kent Cooke-tól."
Át lehetne így fogalmazni, de nem tudom, jobb-e. Szerintem a confused with nem negatív, hanem egyszerűen annyit jelent, hogy más emberek, nem lehet őket összetéveszteni.
De hogy szándékosan sem lehetne-e összetéveszteni?
Csaba, nem teljesen értem a kérdésedet  De szerintem nem, mivel mind a személyiségük, mind a megjelenésük teljesen más.


----------



## Csaba

Egyetértettem Zsuzsuval és javasoltam egy másik, némileg hasonló fordítást. Mivel nem voltam biztos benne, kérdõjellel írtam.  Esetleg "Akarva sem lehetne". Igazán nem tudom, de az, hogy "össze sem lehetne téveszteni", bistosan nem tetszik.


----------



## Zsanna

_Akarva sem lehetne összetéveszteni őket_? 
Nekem pedig ez a mondat tűnik furcsának. (Ki akarhatna ilyet és miért?)

Ide tényleg olyan kifejezés kell, ami természetesen hangzik - legalább a fordító nyelvezetében (hogy egységes legyen).


----------



## Csaba

Hm, szerintem igenis használatos, pl. "akarva sem lehetne rosszabb verset írni", vagy "akarva sem lehet eltévedni", pedig ezekben az esetekben sem valószínű, hogy valaki pont azt akarná, hogy eltévedjen. Másrészt viszont azt is szokták mondani, hogy "rá se lehet ismerni". Lehet, hogy egyik sem magyartalan, csak egy kicsit szokatlan?


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, persze, az "akarva sem lehetne rosszabb verset írni" teljesen jól hangzik első olvasásra is, de az előző variáció valószínűleg azért tűnt furcsának, mert arra koncentráltunk, hogy mi lehetne a fordítás. 
Ez a kifejezés pedig alapjában véve beszédben használatos és nem egy ilyen leíró szövegben, szerintem. (Magyartalanságról nem volt szó.)


----------

